

Hell's Kitchen School Raises 10,000 Fish in Basement - dshibarshin
http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20140129/hells-kitchen-clinton/hells-kitchen-high-school-raises-more-than-10k-fish-inside

======
xfour
That is awesome. And it makes so much sense, research to feed a growing
population, doing it at a school, and in the middle of a city. I'm really
impressed.

